# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Nuevos Miembros >  Hola a todos,

## catmagia

Hola a todos,

Me llamo Sergi. Tengo 39 años. Mi afición a la magia empezó hace casi dos años. Me gusta la magia en genaral pero lo que más me atrae es la magia de cerca, cartomagia, etc. Espero estar a la altura vuestra ya que sé que en este foro hay grandes magos.
Nos vamos viendo.

Un saludo

----------


## Ming

Bienvenido al foro Sergi =)

----------


## catmagia

Hola Ming, gracias por responder  :Smile1:

----------

